# New sitting Zombie Prop



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Check out my new sitting Zombie prop in the Piano room of this years Haunt........super creepy!
http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/zombie.htm

Also our super cheap Foam wire body Corps!
http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/Roots.htm


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE...I love zombies...well, I don't LOVE love them, I just love the look and the concept...nice work c6


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes very cool!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i like it! very impressive!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They both look great gunner..
good job


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He has such good posture


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

He is great! I want some zombies so bad, I have to work on this for next year. You make it look so easy, but I'm sure there is a learning curve involved! Nice work.:devil:


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone!
Its actually really easy.....chicken wire body, and "voila!"
The head goes to terrorsyndicate! I order 1 per year! (to build my Army!
hahahahahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

cool...have been thinking about making some stand up life sized props to scatter around, and that chicken wire look perfect. Great job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice... he's good and creepy!


----------

